# Rattle/Vibration from beneath passenger foot well...



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

***VIDEO** - Rattle/Vibration from beneath passenger foot well...*

As the title suggests, I have a vibration/rattle that is most prominent at 20+kph, and usually under moderate acceleration, it continues to worsen the fast you go and is actually annoyingly loud at anything above 30-40kph.

It doesn't sound mechanical, more like something is loose and moving around.

After some investigation (pulled passenger door card, pulled door sill, pulled trim around foot well area), no obvious difference.

The noise cannot be heard in the door, even when you press your ear up against the door when the door is open, at idle. However it can be heard in the door when you press your ear up to it once the door is closed.

Pulled back the carpet in the foot well on the passenger side and the noise got louder, and was now distinguishable at idle, kneeling outside the car. When you put your ear to the bare metal floor pan, the noise is at its loudest, it appears to be coming from underneath the floor pan, right in the middle.

Looking underneath the car, there is a plastic tub that covers almost the entire underbody, when I give this panel a thump you can hear what sounds like THOUSANDS of rocks and debris contained in there, a significant amount of dust/debris falls from the holes in this panel.

Has anyone experienced anything similar, has anyone pulled this underbody panel off? I'm almost positive theres a rock under there in just the wrong spot thats causing this, but I'd love some advice....

Cheers!

Edit - video here; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9b9eb9rfY&feature=youtu.be

See subsequent posts below for more detailed troubleshooting.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rippersub said:


> .......when I give this panel a thump you can hear what sounds like THOUSANDS of rocks and debris contained in there, a significant amount of dust/debris falls from the holes in this panel.....


So, where have you driven the vehicle recently? Anything other than paved roads/streets?


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

I occasionally have something similar, though it seems to come more from just behind the front passenger seat or even the passenger side middle row. Hard to pinpoint exactly where and it comes and goes. At some point i'll ask someone else to drive and ride back there and crawl around til i find it.

Sorry... not really helpful


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I also have a rattle sound coming from the second row and nobody knows what it is...

I am starting to think that the Atlas has the same problem as the VW Tiguan!

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/files-2612/1534536722_TSB205120182003202050753203.pdf

Look at those instructions how to fix it!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I too have some sand etc. on that plastic shield on the p. side but nothing big enough to hear.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

https://youtu.be/dKwuM65bcKA

Second row rattle...I'm pretty sure this is what folks are hearing some info here if you search. Not worth messing with IMHO but should be able to be sorted easily at home.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> https://youtu.be/dKwuM65bcKA
> 
> Second row rattle...I'm pretty sure this is what folks are hearing some info here if you search. Not worth messing with IMHO but should be able to be sorted easily at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Do you have any idea how to remove that panel, that I could put something between that and the metal? 

https://www.vwpartssource.com/oem-p...vPWF0bGFzJnk9MjAxOCZ0PXNlJmU9My02bC12Ni1nYXM=

There are no instructions how to install that...

I really would like to get rid of that sound!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Do you have any idea how to remove that panel, that I could put something between that and the metal?
> 
> https://www.vwpartssource.com/oem-p...vPWF0bGFzJnk9MjAxOCZ0PXNlJmU9My02bC12Ni1nYXM=
> 
> ...


I need to do a little more work i.e. ride in the back and see if pushing on it etc. stops it but I bet it's easy to put some cloth tape etc. on something to shut it up.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I need to do a little more work i.e. ride in the back and see if pushing on it etc. stops it but I bet it's easy to put some cloth tape etc. on something to shut it up.


Please keep us updated!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I need to do a little more work i.e. ride in the back and see if pushing on it etc. stops it but I bet it's easy to put some cloth tape etc. on something to shut it up.


I found the solution for the rattling sound 2nd row bench!

I installed air conditioner weatherseal underneath both seats. The size is perfect and I just cut it in half!

No more rattling sound!

https://imgur.com/a/V612Mz0


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

How did u move the piece of fabric out of the way to uncover the metal bits?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> How did u move the piece of fabric out of the way to uncover the metal bits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



You can simply remove it. They are clipped into to the metal, but it does not break!


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I found the solution for the rattling sound 2nd row bench!
> 
> I installed air conditioner weatherseal underneath both seats. The size is perfect and I just cut it in half!
> 
> ...


where did you buy it? what is the exact name of it? thanks


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

shijmus said:


> where did you buy it? what is the exact name of it? thanks


I bought exactly this one here at Lowes:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/M-D-1-1-4-in-x-3-1-2-ft-Gray-A-C-Foam-Air-Conditioner-Weatherstrip/1096097


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Update;

Pulled the underbody protective plastic tray out - probably half a solo cup full of debris removed.
Pulled the panels mentioned above that sit at the front edge of the 2nd row of seats
Pulled all plastic panelling around the front passenger footwell, folded back the carpet
Removed all loose items from console, glove compartment, door pockets etc
Looked between all layers of carpeting, and up into the firewall area, as well as up under the centre console and dash

Still no change, sound remains.

Very frustrating.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Update,

It's got WAY worse, the sound is now audible even at idle, sitting in the garage, this allows me to get a much more accurate idea of where its coming from, it appears to be worse when the vehicle is cold/hasn't been run for the day.

I've tracked it down to the transmission tunnel area, it literally sounds like the transmission is about to explode haha.

Video attached for your amusement - off to VW we go with this new info. We'll be having a conversation about "rattles are only covered for the first 30k km or 12 mths"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9b9eb9rfY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

That ain't good. Good luck with a fix.


----------



## TheOverlook (Mar 29, 2019)

rippersub said:


> Update,
> 
> It's got WAY worse, the sound is now audible even at idle, sitting in the garage, this allows me to get a much more accurate idea of where its coming from, it appears to be worse when the vehicle is cold/hasn't been run for the day.
> 
> ...


Any update? I'm hearing the same rattling!


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

isn't this the same issue as this one:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8939433-Swishing-noise-when-accelerating-from-5-mph/page2
My noise is consistently same and it only happens between 1500-2000 rpm and for some reason is less audible when the windows are down. you can also hear it if the car is not moving in drive but with brake pressed.


----------



## akisaka (Jul 9, 2018)

I have similar noise on my 2018 V6 Launch. Frequency is lower than yours though, sounds like something plastic vibrating. Also it kicks in when accelerating, pretty consistent on the highway. I thought it's my stuff in the glove box, but as you stated it may be the car. I remember someone reported noisy cooling fan behind the center display, is it a possible cause in our case?


----------



## TheOverlook (Mar 29, 2019)

*Vibration on passenger side - solved*

I know there are a lot of vibrations and rattles, but I wanted to share my experience in case it is useful for others. After having my catalytic converter replaced, I noticed a distinct, rapid vibration occurring between 20-40 mph and most noticeable either revving the engine or coasting down a hill. It sounded like it was coming from the passenger side and from under/outside the car. But, otherwise indistinguishable. Also, the noise was only noticeable at a certain ambient air temperature, above 40 degrees or so.

After a couple trips to the mechanic (VW dealership), they identified that the fuel line on the right side of the vehicle was coming loose and vibrating against the right side splash shield. After securing the fuel line, the vibration is no longer present. Fingers crossed that it doesn't return.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

So the vibrating issue was essentially caused by the dealer when they replaced the cat?


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Yep, 

It ended up being a loose fuel line.


----------



## rippersub (Nov 20, 2017)

Same thing as mine ended up being.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

rippersub said:


> Same thing as mine ended up being.


It it is in fact loose fuel line, did anyone try to fix this on their own without going to dealer?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hadziabdulah said:


> It it is in fact loose fuel line, did anyone try to fix this on their own without going to dealer?


I would like to know that too!


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Hadziabdulah said:
> 
> 
> > It it is in fact loose fuel line, did anyone try to fix this on their own without going to dealer?
> ...


Same question here?

I think I have some noise from underneath the right side.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

mike2018 said:


> Same question here?
> 
> I think I have some noise from underneath the right side.


I had my wife play with the gas paddle at around 2000rpm in neutral and I went underneath to locate the sound. It is definitely coming from where the tank is located but there is a massive plastic cover that I haven't had chance to mess with (removal). I may have some time soon and if I find something I will let you all know...


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hadziabdulah said:


> mike2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Same question here?
> ...



Pictures will be helpful for people who read this thread in case you got the chance to remove the plastic cover.

Thank you in advance


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Are there any updates about rattling?


I found this one here on the NHTSA website:


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10155782-9999.pdf


https://www.nhtsa.gov/vehicle/2018/VOLKSWAGEN/ATLAS/SUV/AWD#manufacturerCommunications451

(Scroll down to MANUFACTURER COMMUNICATIONS and filter seats, the second one)


February 21, 2019 MANUFACTURER COMMUNICATION NUMBER: VIN-4-A-PIN-2019
Components: SEATS
NHTSA ID Number: 10155782

Manufacturer Communication Number: VIN-4-A-PIN-2019



Is there a document on erwin, that tells us how to get it fixed? Or can I tell my dealer/service the numbers of the documentation and they can fix it? Because they are still saying, they don't hear it....

Because my VIN number is affected! (ONLY VEHICLES AFTER VIN JC555474)


----------

